

Google's dog robot looks too real for comfort - WestCoastJustin
http://mashable.com/2015/02/09/boston-dynamics-spot-robot/

======
anigbrowl
It irritates me that almost every Boston Dynamics video features someone
kicking the robot to demonstrate its ability to self-stabilize. I know I'm
anthropomorphizing here, but I always find myself half-fearing and half-hoping
that the robot will give the smug bastard a taste of his own medicine.

~~~
cookingrobot
You're anthropomorphising. These people are proud of how well they got it to
stay on it's feet, and are showing off.

